# Foto: Farben bearbeiten



## vendy (3. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Foto für ein Schulprojekt gemacht. Blöderweise gefallen mir die Farben hauptsächlich im unteren Teil des Bildes nicht. Wie kann ich die etwas realistischer bzw. ansprechender gestalten? Und welche Schritte führt man insgesamt für so ein Foto durch um es von den Farben etc. für ein Plakat vorzubereiten?

Foto: http://www.dasmerkmal.de/1.jpg.

Danke & Viele Grüße,
Dennis


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (3. Januar 2009)

Hi,
also um eine Farbkorrektur partiell zu begrenzen kannst du Ebenenmasken oder eine Auswahl verwenden.
Bei deinem würde ich einen Freisteller um den bereich erzeugen den du verändern möchtest und diesen dann als Maske über die Einsetllungsebenen zur Farbkorrektur legen.
So wie ich das sehe ist in dem Bild zuviel Gelb und etwas zuviel rot.
Um die farbe zu ändern gibt es mehrere Möglichkeiten.
Die beste ist eben über die Einstellungsebenen zu gehen. Da kannst du nun die Gradationskurve, Tonwertkorrektur oder selektive Farbkorrektur verwenden.
Falls du damit keine Erfahrung hst würd ich dir raten ersteinmal etwas zu experimentieren.

Hoffe dir schonmal etwas weitergeholfen zu haben. Ansonsten meld dich nochmal.

Viele Grüße


----------



## chmee (3. Januar 2009)

Dieser "Farbfehler" resultiert aus dem automatischen Weissabgleich der Kamera, dieser hat sich auf das Aussenlicht eingestellt, wo dann das Kunstlicht innen zu orange-stichig wird.

Wie DirtyWorld schon sagt. müsste man mit Masken/Freistellern arbeiten, um das ganze homogen zu bekommen. Testweise kannst Du mal den Fotofilter anwerfen und dem ganzen Bild Blau hinzufügen, um den Vordergrund Weissneutraler zu bekommen. Diesem Fotofilter kann man natürlich eine Maske zuweisen und die Bereiche weich ineinanderfließen lassen.



Zum Allgemeineren:
Die täglich konsumierten Fotos auf Plakaten und in Zeitschriften sind nunmal von Profis. Man muss ja nicht gleich alles können, was sie zu Profis macht, aber Abschauen kostet nix. Wenn Fotos Zielgerichtet geschossen werden, sollte das Motiv auch überlegt und vorbereitet sein. Was sieht man, wie sieht man es, gibt es Bildteile die "unwichtiger" sind, ergo dunkler werden dürfen ? Das nachträgliche Einbauen von Unschärfen macht ein Bild interessanter und hebt Dinge hervor, soweit nötig.

Bilder für den Druck sollten am Ende in CMYK bereitliegen, da hat man Zuhause noch weitestmögliche Kontrolle über die Farben. Die Auflösung ist essentiell, grob sollte man mit 300dpi rechnen, zB etwa 3600x2400px für ein DinA4-Bild. Umso größer das Druckerzeugnis, desto niedriger die Druckauflösung, da sich auch die Betrachtungsentfernung verändert. Ich denke, niemand wird sofort in Ungnade fallen, wenn die gleiche A4-Datei auf einem A1-Plakat benutzt wird. Wenn nötig, kann man das Bild in der Software hoch skalieren, natürlich wird es unschärfer, aber zuimndest hat man eine gewisse Kontrolle über das zu erwartende Resultat.

Hier eine ältere Diskussion : http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photoshop/187969-effekt-einer-spiegelreflexkamere.html

mfg chmee


----------



## vendy (3. Januar 2009)

Danke für eure Antworten.

Habe das Foto jetzt etwas bearbeitet. Siehe: http://www.dasmerkmal.de/2.jpg (6 MB, Originalgröße)

Das soll später auf A3 ausgedruckt werden. Auf dem Foto sieht man unten beim Obst eine verpixelung. Dort ist das Foto sehr unklar bzw. gestört. Gibt es Möglichkeiten das zu entfernen? Hatte das Foto leider nur in 2500x1900PX bei 72DPI. Hatte es bikubisch auf 300DPI hochgerechnet. Vorher sah es allerdings auch schon so aus.

Was würdet ihr weiterhin noch bearbeiten?


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (3. Januar 2009)

Hi,
also die Artefakte die du in deinem Bild hast nennt man Rauschen.
Das entsteht wenn zuviel Spanung auf den Bildchip gegeben wird um ihn Lichtempfindlicher zu machen.
Es gibt Entrauschprogramm oder Plugins für  Photoshop. In Adobe Camera Raw ist  auch eins enthalten.
Aber man bezahlt das Entrauschen immer mit einem Schärfeverlust. Deshalb ist das Entrauschen eigentlich immer ein Misch aus Weich- und  Scharfzeichnung.

Entrauschungstool:

Adobe Camera Raw
Noise Ninja
Nik Define

Gruß


----------

